# More biometric data collection being introduced for visa applications for Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government is extending its biometric collection process for visa applications as part of a strategic programme to improve identity management. Over the past three years it has been introducing biometric data collection into the offshore visa lodgement and assessment processes and has been rolled out to 19 countries. These are Bahrain, Bangladesh, Cambodia, [...]

Click to read the full news article: More biometric data collection being introduced for visa applications for Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## forditec (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the information


----------

